# Info about Sax



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi we are looking at areas to move to in Spain. Has anyone anyone any info on Sax near Alicante? Are there many expats there don't want a little England though. My partner teaches line dancing classes and would like to start a few classes. Be nice to hear from someone who lives there. Many thanks


----------



## steveng (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Tammy

Sax is a lovely town. It's got lots to do and loads of shops, restaurants and bars. There is an ex-pat community, but it's mainly Spanish. It's just off the A31 so getting to Alicante airport and the beaches is really easy. The town is clean and safe and I think you would be very pleasantly surprised. Well worth a visit to check it out.


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks Steve it sounds like the sort of place we are looking for


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Tammy ,

I agree with Steve , Sax is a nice well connected town , far away enough from the coast to still be very Spanish but not to far for days on the beach ,

Only slight down point is that it gets colder than the coast in the winter , but no big problem !

Cheers Tony


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

More sax for you


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Watched A Place in the Sun featuring Sax and fell in luuuuurv with a house in a wee hamlet not far from it. But couldn't get info on it and from the few details I did find it seemed remote. Sax looked great


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone know websites for good estate agents that cover the Sax area?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Dedaneen said:


> More sax for you
> 
> 
> David Sanborn Run For Cover Montreux Jazz 2015 - YouTube



Excuse me - No Sax please were British !!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

When I saw the title I at first thought it was a request for sex education

I must say my school was sadly lacking in that subject. The only sex education we got was never going into the lawnmower shed with the school groundskeeper!!!


----------



## steveng (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Tammy

Have a look at /snip/. 

Steve


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> Excuse me - No Sax please were British !!



:heh::heh::heh:


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> When I saw the title I at first thought it was a request for sex education
> 
> I must say my school was sadly lacking in that subject. The only sex education we got was never going into the lawnmower shed with the school groundskeeper!!!



He must have been a handsome chappy :eyebrows:


----------

